#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Best Books and Software,...

## Derek1

*The Best Books, Software,.... 
**Dear all what about sharing our experience about 

the best books you read
the best softwear we must learn  


the best.....
the best......* See More: Best Books and Software,...

----------


## humbertito

ok  gracias

----------


## Mohamed

Ok good idea i will start

1- 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*Book Description*
Best-selling title updated for easier use by engineers in the areas most effected by the hurricanes and other acts of god around the world 

*Product Description*
The latest edition of this best-selling title is updated and expanded for easier use by engineers. New to this edition is a section on the fundamentals of surface production operations taking up topics from the oilfield as originally planned by the authors in the first edition. This information is necessary and endemic to production and process engineers. Now, the book offers a truly complete picture of surface production operations, from the production stage to the process stage with applications to process and production engineers.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

2- 


Guidelines for Process Hazards Analysis (PHA, HAZOP), Hazards Identification, and Risk Analysis
By Nigel Hyatt
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 474
* Publication Date: 2003-03-03
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0849319099
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780849319099
Book Description:
This unique manual is a comprehensive, easy-to-read overview of hazards analysis as it applies to the process and allied industries. The book begins by building a background in the technical definition of risk, past industrial incidents and their impacts, ensuing legislation, and the language and terms of the risk field. It addresses the different types of structured analytical techniques for conducting Process Hazards Analyses (PHA), provides a "What If" checklist, and shows how to organize and set up PHA sessions. Other topics include layout and siting considerations, Failure Modes and Effect Analysis (FMEA), human factors, loss of containment, and PHA team leadership issues

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shatha.che

thanks........

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## Mohamed

*i hope that all of us particulate by his experiencing it will be good to guide other directly to the right way*

----------


## Derek1

> *i hope that all of us particulate by his experiencing it will be good to guide other directly to the right way*



Very thanks for your participation

----------


## ahmad_seyfaee

hi all, is there anybody who can share ASME MFC-14m-2003?
this standard involves measurements using orifice for small pipe diameter.
thanx in advance...

----------


## balasundaram

Dear Friends, 
Infact younger generations like me are lagging with the good ammount of experienced based knowledge , it can be gained with the forms like this and books ....i am looking for the below mentioned book for my project , can any be generous 

Sensor Selection Guide: Optimizing Manufacturing and Processes 2nd Edition

thanks in advance.
Bala

----------


## ahmad_seyfaee

hi bala, i dont have it, sorry

----------


## milu007

any one plz any blower design software link

----------


## sdyking

Thanks a lot!

See More: Best Books and Software,...

----------


## connyhad

Product Description
The latest edition of this best-selling title is updated and expanded for easier use by engineers. New to this edition is a section on the fundamentals of surface production operations taking up topics from the oilfield as originally planned by the authors in the first edition. This information is necessary and endemic to production and process engineers. Now, the book offers a truly complete picture of surface production operations, from the production stage to the process stage with applications to process and production engineers.
I will return and post...

----------


## pipingeng

Can anybody post it, thanks

----------


## tinku

Thanks ....

----------


## subramanianchemical

thanks

----------


## abrar_awan1989

link is not working, kindly reupload it

----------


## Eng Al-Hebshi

Dear: Everyone

I'm going to start a petroleum engineering course soon so I'd like to be recommended of any books or software that can be useful during my studies.

Thanks

----------


## whitebear

i really want download Guidelines for Process Hazards Analysis but may be sever error.Can you reupload on rapidshare

----------


## asifmasood

dear brother
can u upload " PHA, HAZOP) somewhere else as the link is not availbale now
thanks
asif 
masoodasif_2000@rediffmail.com

----------


## vu_vantien

> dear brother
> can u upload " PHA, HAZOP) somewhere else as the link is not availbale now
> thanks
> asif 
> masoodasif_2000@rediffmail.com



Is this ebook u want to find?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Real book name is "Guidelines for Process Hazards Analysis (PHA, HAZOP), Hazards Identification, and Risk Analysis". Me don't have too much time sending via gmail but hope this is the right book u want. Good day bro.

----------


## Ayman Ibrahim

> ok  gracias




Great idea from great man
thanks a lot

----------


## Ayman Ibrahim

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks dear for this good idea

----------


## craftyboy

i want book about offshore gas pipeline



any body have for share?See More: Best Books and Software,...

----------


## indigold

Am in urgent need of this spe paper with number 00013091. In the name of God someone please help me. My email ia oyuburong@gmail.com thanx in advance.

----------


## babubhatt

PUBLISHED BY ENERGY INSTITUTE....

Model code of safe practice in the petroleum industry Part 17: Volume 1; Volume 2; Volume 3	
Volume 1: High pressure and high temperature well planning

Well planning includes details on project risk and uncertainty management, roles and responsibilities, project management framework, quality assurance and quality control, well planning good practice, rig selection and planning for safety operations.

Volume 2: Well control during the drilling and testing of high pressure offshore wells

Information and guidance on drilling, testing and related activities on high pressure offshore wells.

Volume 3: High pressure and high temperature well completions and interventions

Well completions and interventions provides guidance on safe practice for those planning and managing completion and intervention operations in HPHT wells. In addition, a useful common completion risks listing is included as well as competence and training for associated personnel.

----------


## godfather568

*Holmes Principle of Physical Geology*

----------


## godfather568

*Dont download that E-List its a stealer used for ****ing.... Type of a Trojan   If u have downloaded it that he must have received every single keystroke log in his Host *

----------


## vijayppt

One of the best books in pinch analysis for heat integration in process unit.You will enjoy till the last page:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dzana2011

Dear all.
Could U please help me find this book?

Food Drying Science and Technology: Microbiology, Chemistry, Application

Thank a lot for all your help

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## B.M.KANG

Please any information about rectangular tank design book or software? Thanks.

----------

